# Petrol price may rise by Rs.5/L, diesel Rs.3/L, LPG Rs.50/cylinder



## abhijit_reddevil (May 17, 2012)

Petrol may rise Rs 5/litre, diesel Rs 3 - The Times of India

Why dont they fix the petrol price at Rs.100/L, diesel at Rs.80/L and LPG at Rs.700/cylinder instead of this drama every few months?


----------



## montsa007 (May 17, 2012)

Well, Happy to use Local Trains .
Even after raising prices every now and then, they (Govt.) say we are running into losses, and when you raid their homes, you find money well (similar to an oil well), funny!


----------



## theserpent (May 17, 2012)

What about the common man.How can anyone survive in these expense.Now everything will rise.Bus prices,auto prices,food prices done


----------



## d3p (May 17, 2012)

Time for most of the indians to demand for "GOOD PUBLIC TRANSPORTATION" instead of crying for the petrol & diesel hike.


----------



## montsa007 (May 17, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> What about the common man.How can anyone survive in these expense.Now everything will rise.Bus prices,auto prices,food prices done



Common Man will change to Con Man.
I'm damn sure Auto Drivers will demand minimum fare of 25 Rupees and a Minimum Monthly earning of 40k, maybe many while collar guys will drive an auto due to assured earnings


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 17, 2012)

My office is just 3 KM away so Petrol Hikes doesn't bother me at all. But LPG Price Hike stinks.

I guess its time to get back to the Lakdiwala Chulha


----------



## theserpent (May 17, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> Common Man will change to Con Man.
> I'm damn sure Auto Drivers will demand minimum fare of 25 Rupees and a Minimum Monthly earning of 40k, maybe many while collar guys will drive an auto due to assured earnings



Yeah.Worst part is food rates increasing.
Either price remains same-with lesser quantity


----------



## Desmond (May 17, 2012)

Alternate sources of energy need to be developed. Inflation will never end unless we find a way to not rely on conventional sources of energy and feed the suckers money.


----------



## montsa007 (May 17, 2012)

Found this something over the net 

*www.toonpool.com/user/1631/files/high_jump_239695.jpg


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 17, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Yeah.Worst part is food rates increasing.
> Either price remains same-with lesser quantity



Ya, also read somewhere that you now pay almost double for basic commodities than what you used to pay in 2004 when the current corrupt UPA government came to power. And that's true.


----------



## theserpent (May 17, 2012)

^^ I read that today in TOI.
Cabbage costs up by 300 %


----------



## dalbir (May 17, 2012)

our econmomy might collapse if the population and basic aminities will keep rising like this


----------



## Sarath (May 17, 2012)

Not surprising considering our heavy reliance on a commodity that is scarce in our own lands. 

I would much rather petition for better public transportation than giving us subsidies on fuel.


----------



## mrintech (May 17, 2012)

Indian Govt. =


----------



## desai_amogh (May 17, 2012)

This  "Petrol may rise Rs 5/litre, diesel Rs 3" is not happening guys..

they are just misleading.. in reality they will hike Petrol by Rs 3 and diesel by Rs 2 and then they will say they did everything to stop it but couldnt control it beyond these new prices


----------



## d6bmg (May 18, 2012)

Its very late increase IMO.
And I've expected more increase in price.


----------



## ajayritik (May 18, 2012)

Public transport is something which the govt can try to work more on. I still see lot of people using public transport. 
Is there anyway to file a petition asking the salaries of these MP's and MLA's to be reduced. Maybe they can use the money saved in putting for the extra price of buying petroleum.


----------



## aroraanant (May 18, 2012)

The profit of a businessman is decreasing and these guys keep on increasing the prices of petrol on all.How will the people survive!!!


----------



## Anorion (May 18, 2012)

lazy scientists, cant even get the resources we need from the earth
diesel prices affect public transport 
bus prices are expensive now, 20 Rs used to be enough to go all the way around town and back, now you need at least 50 Rs


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 18, 2012)

Guess I need to tank up today before the prices increase...


----------



## robbinghood (May 18, 2012)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Ya, also read somewhere that you now pay almost double for basic commodities than what you used to pay in 2004 when the current corrupt UPA government came to power. And that's true.



Its Not in India, worldwide Food costs have gone up!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 18, 2012)

This is too much of a rise now


----------



## Alok (May 20, 2012)

Keep it increasing , we are addicted of this.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (May 20, 2012)

all blames goes to collapse of inr against dollar


----------



## Anorion (May 20, 2012)

^
Falling rupee to benefit IT cos - Times Of India


> some companies from sectors like software, pharmaceuticals and metals & mining which stand to gain from the sliding rupee



also related

*business.rediff.com/slide-show/201...-why-china-keeps-its-currency-undervalued.htm

big part of the prolem is that fuel was always subsidized here, the govt is actually paying for a lot of your fuel

*www.iea.org/papers/2009/petroleum_pricing.pdf


----------



## abhinavmail1 (May 20, 2012)

India's import is much much bigger than its export so overall rupees decline will effect us badly.btw subsidy on petrolum products is just a joke bcoz our government impose huge taxes on these. These taxes are much bigger than the subsidy.


----------



## ico (May 20, 2012)

Efficient public transport is needed. That's all.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (May 20, 2012)

Effective public tranport does not means that we will get low cost transport.japan and many EU countries have many times more effective public transport than ours but the cost of transportation  is much much higher than ours.





ico said:


> Efficient public transport is needed. That's all.


----------



## R2K (May 20, 2012)

abhinavmail1 said:


> Effective public tranport does not means that we will get low cost transport.japan and many EU countries have many times more effective public transport than ours but the cost of transportation  is much much higher than ours.



Thats because they got modern trains and Luxury buses for public transport. I don't see that happening in India in near future. 
But still if some effort comes into implementing a better public transportation ( mid range luxury or atleast clean  ) , it will still help people.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 20, 2012)

Public Transport is pathetically hopeless atleast in Bangalore.

Critical routes sometimes have no buses for 1 hour at a stretch and when the buses arrive, they are hopelessly crowded that it is impossible to breathe or stand in them.

We can't even sit in volvo buses (paying 5x the fares) and I remember once having to hang from a Volvo to reach my destination.

Metro is now largely a propaganda. Its taking ages to complete construction, the currently open corridor only covers a certain tiny part of the city and the rest of the metro work has resulted in most good roads being full of traffic jams.


----------



## ico (May 20, 2012)

abhinavmail1 said:


> Effective public tranport does not means that we will get low cost transport.japan and many EU countries have many times more effective public transport than ours but the cost of transportation  is much much higher than ours.


Public transport is still very cheap for people living in those countries. Much cheaper than using a personal vehicle. Your point is moot. Don't judge everything at the Indian scale.

Example of Gurgaon - a so called "developing" city of India. You drop me anywhere in the city, I can't reach home. Should be the story of every "city" in India. There is NO public transport at all. Reason why everyone buys a car/bike for himself. Consumption goes high. Petrol prices go up. Figure it out.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 20, 2012)

Anorion said:


> lazy scientists, cant even get the resources we need from the earth
> diesel prices affect public transport
> bus prices are expensive now, 20 Rs used to be enough to go all the way around town and back, now you need at least 50 Rs



Bankers won't allow anytime soon to replace  fossil fuel ..... don't blame scientists


----------



## d6bmg (May 20, 2012)

ico said:


> Public transport is still very cheap for people living in those countries. Much cheaper than using a personal vehicle. Your point is moot. Don't judge everything at the Indian scale.
> 
> Example of Gurgaon - a so called "developing" city of India. You drop me anywhere in the city, I can't reach home. Should be the story of every "city" in India. There is NO public transport at all. Reason why everyone buys a car/bike for himself. Consumption goes high. Petrol prices go up. Figure it out.



Not even Auto?


----------



## clmlbx (May 20, 2012)

^^ auto, taxi can't be counted as public transport...(if you are talking to save fuel..)

Same scene around my locality


----------



## Sarath (May 20, 2012)

They should just drop the subsidy on petrol and diesel. Instead subsidising diesel just for public transport and the original cause "for farmers etc" should be kept.


----------



## Anorion (May 20, 2012)

yeah did some calculations on a normal route
takes 70 bucks worth of petrol for my 10 yo 4 stroke bike to go from my house to where my college used to be
used to take 28 bucks both ways by bus, this was considerably cheaper than using a bike
recently this went up to 50 bucks, now convenience of bike is easier at just 20 bucks more , plus no need to wait
the AC bus fare costs 80 bucks, which is more than the cost of going by bike

if they selectively subsidize based on who is using it, you will get a lot of farmers selling diesel on the sly to those malls who want to burn it for power, or maybe truck drivers... or whoever


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 20, 2012)

Anorion said:


> yeah did some calculations on a normal route
> takes 70 bucks worth of petrol for my 10 yo 4 stroke bike to go from my house to where my college used to be
> used to take 28 bucks both ways by bus, this was considerably cheaper than using a bike
> recently this went up to 50 bucks, now convenience of bike is easier at just 20 bucks more , plus no need to wait
> ...



Same here. My petrol drinking (37-47 mileage) 1999 Suzuki Samurai works out to be cheaper than most public transport available for my daily commute, and even more so if you consider the fact that time is money and bikes save lots of time compared to public transport.


----------



## ico (May 20, 2012)

Seems like Bangalore prices are screwed.

Maximum route price in Delhi via DTC bus = Rs. 15.

Dhaula Kuan to Noida = over 30 km. Rs. 15 via Bus.

Dwarka to Noida = over 40 km. Rs. 20~ via metro.

One way.


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2012)

^^it was like 30Rs for AC volvos in bangalore some years before.


----------



## ico (May 20, 2012)

anyways, public transport in India sucks. Being an Indian, I can't really tolerate my country to be behind in anything. Dunno why dumbarse janta and politician are happy with India being a shithole.

Take this for example - Where to stock bumper harvest? Punjab, Haryana in quandary - Economic Times

and we have crores who have nothing to eat.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 20, 2012)

^A similar case had happened related to potatoes I IIRC. Farmers were ready to sell them for 50p/kg and no body was ready to buy. And we get them at 10rs/kg. Simply wtf!!


----------



## SijuS (May 20, 2012)

I'm from Goa and we pay like Rs. 55/L for petrol.

Would have been cool if every state had the same price


----------



## Sarath (May 20, 2012)

Anorion said:


> if they selectively subsidize based on who is using it, you will get a lot of farmers selling diesel on the sly to those malls who want to burn it for power, or maybe truck drivers... or whoever



In Andhra the free electricity for farmers was managed pretty well. Of course people might sell it off, but that is only out of a loop hole. But how much can one farmer claim, even if all the farmers sell it for black the effect wont be the same as every Audi Q7, BMW 5 series, Chev Cruze, Chev Captiva, Innova, Verna, Linea, Beat and the mighty Indica eating into subsidied fuel for private use. 

It's like you go to a Mall, stand at the PVR cinemas counter and see on the ticket that your movie ticket has been subsidised by the govt. Wow! Do we need subsidies for the rich? 

(Rich here is taken into account as "not poor")


----------



## dalbir (May 22, 2012)

robbinghood said:


> Its Not in India, worldwide Food costs have gone up!



but india is producing excess of food grains and still the rates are getting higher


----------



## theserpent (May 23, 2012)

Hell. Petrol price increased by 7.5 .
How on earth will people live.God its time to protest.


----------



## pramudit (May 23, 2012)

the govt is mad, more than half cost of petrol is tax and even in 5rs hike, 3rs will for tax...


----------



## theserpent (May 23, 2012)

Yeah .How can anyone survive?
Down the line i doubt UPA will die by this year please GOD make this true .
UPA So this your present to the PEOPLE?7.50 increase in petrol.
NO THANKS!


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 23, 2012)

petrol price increased by Rs 7.50 a litre


----------



## buddyram (May 23, 2012)

better to catch some tanga(horse ride)


----------



## hellknight (May 23, 2012)

peTROLL.


----------



## ajaymailed (May 23, 2012)

Sarath said:


> They should just drop the subsidy on petrol and diesel. Instead subsidising diesel just for public transport and the original cause "for farmers etc" should be kept.


subsidy on petrol has been dropped. Its defined by market price and rupee weakness definitely is a reason. AFAIK around 40% of it is still made up by taxes. Its probably a major source of revenue of Govt, force petrol buyers to pay taxes to make up for all those tax evasions and reduce the price of kerosene, LPG, diesel etc.

i am not sure if it can possible to provide subsided diesel only for public transport and farmers. it would be easily diverted and solid for profits.  May be they can somehow manage with govt controlled entities but very difficult to do with farmers.

but what if govt removes all the taxes as well as subsidies.


----------



## utkarsh73 (May 23, 2012)

After hearing the news I went to get some petrol for my car. Had to wait around 90 min in the queue!!!!!!!!
There were more than 200 two-wheelers and 30 cars when my turn came and the number was increasing exponentially.  
This is just hopelessness and chaos. I don't know what to say.


----------



## ajaymailed (May 24, 2012)

here are some interesting stats



> Central and state taxes make up nearly half of petrol's pump price. The Centre levies a specific excise duty of Rs 14.35 a litre and 3% education cess to mop up Rs 14.78 out of Rs 65.64 a litre that consumers pay for a litre of petrol in Delhi.
> 
> The Delhi government makes Rs 10.94 by charging VAT at 20%. The state's take also includes VAT on dealer margin of Rs 1.49 per litre. The government's earning stood at Rs 7.99 on a litre when petrol cost at Rs 47.93 a litre in June 2010, when the fuel was decontrolled.
> 
> ...


Petrol could cost Rs 15 less if Delhi follows Goa's lead - Times Of India



here is the irony.
Oil falls to seven month low near $91 as Iran allows nuclear probe


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 24, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> here is the irony.
> Oil falls to seven month low near $91 as Iran allows nuclear probe


yeah it may be 91 but the dollar rupee rate is so sky high atm that it was bound to happen...personally i see dollar rupee touching even higher to maybe 57....this really hits the oil bill


----------



## funskar (May 24, 2012)

Days of bail gaadis n tangas coming near


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 24, 2012)

Well India uses brent crude whose Price comes to be around $106 not $ 90 which is for Nymex Crude but now we are in reverse gear ,in 2007-2008 Brent crude was $ 150 and petrol was costing around Rs 45 ..

The fuel prices is less than 2 Euro in almost every EU member nation countries and to the surprise petrol in USA cost less than India

Goverment is try to stash all money in form of  taxes to swiss bank ,before its get thrown away


----------



## kapilove77 (May 24, 2012)

UPA Sucks doing nothing and when voting time will come then they try to reduce price just to show that they care about ppl.


----------



## ajaymailed (May 24, 2012)

i am beginning to doubt even this sky rocket price levels of Petrol will desist the consumption. It wud help the rupee if consumption is hurt.

diesel powers commercial vehicles, buses etc, hence part of diesel subsidies is being enjoyed all the society, not just the farmers or diesel cars. There is no diesel subsidy actually but overall they are having lower tax than petrol.

Govt is earning 1.6 Lac crore- 30 billion USD. if they figure out way to sacrifice this 30 billion by cancelling programs like NREGA then taxes can be reduced or waived altogether.



Ronnie11 said:


> yeah it may be 91 but the dollar rupee rate is so sky high atm that it was bound to happen...personally i see dollar rupee touching even higher to maybe 57....this really hits the oil bill


worse is yet to come. RBI is probably preparing itself for event of greece exit, that is when they might hit the panic button. collapse of greek banking system, risk of massive outflows from capital markets pummeling rupee which is already weak. Unlike Lehman brothers, this time india is a vulnerable position with widening deficits, balance of payments and slow growth. 

*Could Greece End Up as Europe's Lehman Brothers?*


> As jitters about Greece leaving the eurozone reach a boiling point, one of the key lessons of the Lehman Brothers collapse should loom large over the heads of policymakers: the interconnectedness of the financial system can create unforeseen consequences that quickly ripple around the world.
> 
> The chances of a Greek exit appear to have hit a new high this week as leaders in Europe are reportedly planning contingencies ahead of a key vote in Greece next month and as financial markets set off alarm bells once again
> “With Lehman, I don’t think people appreciated the interconnections. I see the same argument with Greece,” said Marc Chandler, global head of currency strategy at Brown Brothers Harriman.
> ...


----------



## theserpent (May 24, 2012)

Whatever happens ED#TS will still vote For Money-Eaters UPA


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 24, 2012)

Vouched for not Voting to Congres & its lackeys in any election EVER. Spineless leadership and no vision at all. 

Petrol in my area is now Rs.80/Lit. My office is just 3 KM away from Home so won't bother me much but other implications will be causing a lot of trouble as other commodity prices will go up due to higher transport costs.


----------



## ico (May 24, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> i am beginning to doubt even this sky rocket price levels of Petrol will desist the consumption. *It wud help the rupee if consumption is hurt.*


completely true.

This is exactly the reason why I troll every petrol hike thread with public transport posts. Make public transit so good that people won't have to take their cars out. Countries with growing middle class need this as the very first. But planned growth and development is unheard of in India.


----------



## Piyush (May 24, 2012)

came across this
*www.flixya.com/files-photo/T/e/e/Teesra-2136164.jpg


----------



## ajayritik (May 24, 2012)

Can some mod please update the title of the thread for the price.
Here in Hyderabad Petrol Price has been increased by Rs 8.31


----------



## theserpent (May 24, 2012)

Fill this up
Economic Justice Petition: Govt. of India: Roll back the petrol hikes | Change.org
I know this might be useless.


----------



## ajayritik (May 24, 2012)

One thing that baffles me is I don't think Hyderabad is better than the other metropolitan cities with respect to infrastructure etc then why the hell are we paying additional amount? Last time the question was asked the CM told that they have lot of Rajiv Gandhi etc crap plans which I know are misused and finally the money goes to this corrupt politicians.
Where is Ana Hazare?


----------



## theserpent (May 24, 2012)

Looks like all Oppositions are blaming cong***.
Kerala, Uttarakhand cut tax on petrol after Congress diktat - Politics - Politics News - ibnlive


----------



## utkarsh73 (May 24, 2012)

The lowest price I ever knew was Rs. 26/litre in 2001. Now its more than 300%!


----------



## theserpent (May 24, 2012)

^^ Cheapest Petrol is in goa 65 rs.
I really want the PM to change.The present PM doesnt speak by himself.Sonia speaks for him.So he cant do anything good


----------



## muditpopli (May 24, 2012)

The price of petrol is not increasing Rs.5 per litre its 7.5 Rs per litre.....


----------



## funskar (May 24, 2012)

News r.. govt meeting with oil companies on friday may hike diesel price upto 4 inr & Lpg price upto 150inr..

I just hate these politicians.. mostly this congress
Especially this women president who ruined 100% xtra money than Kalam sir on her tour n travel wid her pota potis n family..

Will study much harder now n will get out of this country..


----------



## thetechfreak (May 24, 2012)

Petrol almost Rs.80/L here. No use even being angry.


----------



## theserpent (May 24, 2012)

150 On LPG .GOD how will we survive i seriously hate this CONG#ESS.All states are asking rollback of prices and Theres a band on 31st


----------



## funskar (May 25, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> 150 On LPG .GOD how will we survive i seriously hate this CONG#ESS.All states are asking rollback of prices and Theres a band on 31st



Now as per news at 9pm .. the meeting is temporarily canceld due to protests all over the country & india bandh on 31st may..

This congress govt. can only boost their ministers pocket by doing scams n scams..
Even a raja was provd scamer.. he got bailed after 15mnths n everything is back to normal know.. he came to parliament n was also the member in congress minister's dinner at sonia's house 2day's before


----------



## d6bmg (May 25, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> The lowest price I ever knew was Rs. 26/litre in 2001. Now its more than 300%!



forget the past.


----------



## funskar (May 25, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> forget the past.



*i.imgur.com/IjVgG.jpg


----------



## d6bmg (May 25, 2012)

^ Vintage pic. Should be placed and saved in the archive.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 25, 2012)

Petrol has increased by 8.45 here 
Now I have to get 50 rs petrol instead of 40 earlier. 
Time to buy a luna


----------



## theserpent (May 25, 2012)

Yesss Karnataka * MIGHT* Reduce petrol by 5 rs.Hope Even central govt reduces by 5.Then it will be 10 bucks


----------



## d6bmg (May 25, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Yesss Karnataka * MIGHT* Reduce petrol by 5 rs.Hope Even central govt reduces by 5.Then it will be 10 bucks



Hoping against the hope?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 25, 2012)

Forget 2001, In 2009 at Delhi it was ₹44.x in Oct 2009. It's not even 3 years and look at the price now.


----------



## nbaztec (May 25, 2012)

One of those times when you're feeling lucky to _not_ be owning a vehicle...


----------



## Tech&ME (May 25, 2012)

Petrol prices has gone up in many different countries. India is not alone.

The fact of the matter is:

1. India imports Oil from Gulf Countries.

2. Oil Wells are drying up.

We need alternate renewable energy sources, for example

1. Solar powered vehicles. [ battery operated ]


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 25, 2012)

can anyone post petrol prices 2000 to 2012 in india?


----------



## d6bmg (May 26, 2012)

nbaztec said:


> One of those times when you're feeling lucky to _not_ be owning a vehicle...



One of the reason: forex fluctuation, and
increase in the price of crude oil.


----------



## Tenida (May 26, 2012)

Check this
Comparison of Global Petrol Prices across the world with India

Look, at Qatar its priced  only Rs.14 
Its cheaper because they don't need to import from other countries. They have the large quantity of oil resourse with them.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 26, 2012)

Jan 15 2000#   25.94
Jan 12 2002    27.54
Jan 03 2003    29.93
Jan 01 2004    33.70
Jun 21 2005    40.49
Apr 01 2006    43.51
Feb 16 2007    42.85 
Feb 15 2008    45.52
Jan 29 2009    40.62
Feb 27 2010    47.43
Jan 16 2011    58.37
Dec 01 2011    65.64 
May 26 2012   73.18 Rs/Ltr


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 26, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> Jan 15 2000#   25.94
> Jan 12 2002    27.54
> Jan 03 2003    29.93
> Jan 01 2004    33.70
> ...



 

thanks


----------



## Piyush (May 26, 2012)

*Future of Kaun Banega Crorepati*

"Bohot hi umdaa khele aap!! Khel ka aakhiri question, 100 Ltr petrol ke liye ,ye raha aapki screen par!!!!" 

*toonoottoonoootoonoooooo.......*


----------



## Anish (May 26, 2012)

Our government cannot lower the prices of basic commodities and could not provide adequate electricity, yet very generous to give 5000MW for pakistan


----------



## nbaztec (May 26, 2012)

Anish said:


> Our government cannot lower the prices of basic commodities and could not provide adequate electricity, yet very generous to give 5000MW for pakistan



There should be a Nathuram Godse in there somewhere


----------



## Tenida (May 26, 2012)

nbaztec said:


> There should be a Nathuram Godse in there somewhere



Yep. Someone should kill the corrupt politician


----------



## freshseasons (May 26, 2012)

So if the Prices of Rupee falls in International market and buying oil gets costlier somehow why should the Oil companies should bear loss and be scape goat just so we get fuel at cheaper rate. How can we even oppose the price hike ? Its not like oil companies are making profit.Infact every day oil companies loose crores .



> Indian Oil Corp is losing Rs 500 million on under-recoveries on petrol per day and so far in this fiscal has lost Rs 10.56 billion



   Why are we acting like petrol is like some kind of basic necessity like water or blood.

  I think government should just let the market regulate the price of Petrol ,diesel or gas even if it touches 100 Rs Per Liter instead of bleeding the oil companies dry. 

  Please act in a human way.


----------



## theserpent (May 26, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Check this
> Comparison of Global Petrol Prices across the world with India
> 
> Look, at Qatar its priced  only Rs.14
> Its cheaper because they don't need to import from other countries. They have the large quantity of oil resourse with them.



rrrr...India also has oil wells.
And my city has a Huge Petrol refinery why no cheaper petrol for us?


----------



## Tenida (May 26, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> rrrr...India also has oil wells.
> And my city has a Huge Petrol refinery why no cheaper petrol for us?



But not like Qatar or other middle-east country 

I am saying as overall.


----------



## nbaztec (May 26, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> rrrr...India also has oil wells.
> And my city has a Huge Petrol refinery why no cheaper petrol for us?



Refinery does not mean that we have the resources as well. India imports crude oil and refines them for petroleum and other products.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 26, 2012)

nbaztec said:


> There should be a Nathuram Godse in there somewhere



Do it, sir.


----------



## Anish (May 26, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> rrrr...India also has oil wells.
> And my city has a Huge Petrol refinery why no cheaper petrol for us?



Tax dude. We pay hefty taxes! These tax money are gradually painted black.


----------



## theserpent (May 26, 2012)

They should protest such a way.That congress Yends its rule in Yindia.And we Yindians Get Real Yindependence


----------



## theredcommando (May 26, 2012)

This is going to get worse. As developing countries like China and India grow in oil demand, this price is only going to go up.
Natural resources are finite and demand is increasing. This is not going to get any better unless advanced countries reduce their consumption OR OPEC increases production/some huge oil reserves are found like Iraq.

So get prepared for even higher prices in near future at least. Though congress is spineless, dont blame them for this increase


----------



## saranshmohite (Jul 11, 2012)

petrol price hike has caused a lot of problems.... this would help us in such a situation....
Rajni Meets His Match! - YouTube


----------

